# كيف اصنع ملمع كفرات (جنوط) ؟



## الطامحة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


من فضلكم يا جماعه كيف اصنع ملمع لجنوط السيارة ويعطيها مظهر كالجديده ولكن بطريقه يسيره علما بأنه الكيمياء ليست تخصصي.​


----------



## الطامحة (20 سبتمبر 2013)

???????????????????????


----------



## dulcemohamed (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ماء + جليسرين + تايلوز + لون + عطر


----------

